# Looking to adopt this summer! :)



## Cassi_rose (Dec 16, 2012)

I would really like to adopt a puppy this summer. I'm planning to save up my money until then. The problem is I'm very picky about my dogs. Is there a site where I can post what type of dog I like and I can get responses from breeders, pounds, rescue groups, etc?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Where do you live, Cassi? I'd stop by some local shelters and tell them what you are looking for. Shelters have puppies from time to time. 

Who knows?... you might even fall in love with something you didn't consider previously. 

I'd encourage you to visit a shelter and do EVERYTHING possible to get your Dog there. We are killing 2 million+ Dogs every year at our Shelters. You could save two Dogs(the one you adopt+the one that another breeder doesn't bring into the world).


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

When I wanted Gunner, I just emailed a rescue and asked them if they had anything matching that. Worked out perfectly!


----------



## Cassi_rose (Dec 16, 2012)

Well I live in Missouri right now. But im moving to Kansas this May. Shelters and rescue groups were places I was going to start at. Breeders would be a last resort. Knowing that I just rescued a dog from a shelter and saving its life would be much better than getting a puppy from a breeder that you know would get adopted anyways. Thanks for all the help


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You could try petfinder.com.


----------



## Cassi_rose (Dec 16, 2012)

I have tried there. I would have all the details in. young dog. Breed is Australian shepherd. Sadly though it gave me mostly adult dogs, and a bunch of those dogs were cattle dogs. I've been finding Petfinder less reliable the longer I'm on there. Am I just not looking hard enough?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

for puppies, I think you have to be ready to grab them up quick. Shelter puppies go quick because thats what people want. From that perspective, I'd say it might pay to get a contact with local shelters so they can contact you as soon as they have puppies arrive. Not sure if they will do this but its certainly worth a shot. 

thanks for giving shelters a shot. Its the right thing to do.


----------



## Cassi_rose (Dec 16, 2012)

Well I have decided to get an adult dog now. I feel that they understand that you are saving them. Also I really do not want to go through the process of training the pup. Puppies are just like babies and are hard work. Adult dogs are too but a lot easier in my perspective. Most people want puppies instead of older dogs. I feel it will be easier also to find what I am looking for  Thanks for all the support everyone


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Most adult dogs that are being adopted out have very little to no training. If they were the perfect dog they probably wouldn't need the "saving". It is honestly easier to train a puppy than it is an adult, so if you don't want to have to train a dog it is going to be very, very, very difficult to find the type of dog you are looking for that is already trained. Even if the dog was trained for previous owners, most re-homed dogs will have a period of time where they will not listen to a new owner. My dog won't even listen to other people in my household most times, let alone a complete stranger. No matter which you choose, adult or puppy, they will need training. I don't mean to sound rude, but if you aren't up for putting in the time to train a dog, maybe you should reconsider adopting one.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I fully agree with Kassandra. An adult dog is in a rescue situation usually for a reason. They can be potentially harder to train and handle than a puppy. We have been there and done it ourselves. We took in an adult Chesapeake Bay Retriever from an aquaintaince. The dog was in an abusive situation. We tried for about four months with her, but she just wasn't coming around from her past treatment. So, long story short we ended up sending her to a Chessie rescue to be able to get the training she needed, as well as the right home for her.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope you don't get a dog as it'll be an outside dog.n


----------



## Cassi_rose (Dec 16, 2012)

Well I want to save a dogs life and bring a friend into the family. I'll do what it takes. If it means lots of training and difficult times ill still pull through. I just hope that it all works out. Im not very experienced with rescue dogs. We always got our dogs from breeders or just random people who's dogs had pups. I hope that I will do well in ownership and that I don't let this dog down when I do adopt. Looking back at my posts I did not put much thought into this. I'm already learning from all the amazing information you all have given me. But am I honestly ready?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

IMO, no you aren't ready. I don't know what your situation is that you have to live with your grandpa, bit I would wait until your situation changes and you are able to have your own place. It will be much more fair to the dog. There's no rush, there will always be dogs out there needing homes to adopt.


----------

